

Ask HN: any viewable application videos from YC companies that got accepted? - toisanji

I am applying for the winter round of yc and was wondering if there any available videos from people who got accepted into yc.  I would like to view them.
======
felideon
Dropbox "single" founder application:
<http://files.getdropbox.com/u/2/app.html>

(Sorry, I just noticed you asked for video. There's a screencast, but that was
before 1 min videos were introduced.)

------
jli
I saw a link to one before, but I can't seem to find it now. I'm interested to
know what about the video is important.

